# Advice about the best portable cleaner for the motorhome



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

I am seeking to purchase a portable vacuum cleaner for the motorhome. We need one capable of picking up dog hairs etc. Does anyone have any particular recommendations? We need one with a bit of umph.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

For us it has to be the Dyson hand held.

http://www.dyson.co.uk/store/productmodel.asp?model=DC16


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

unless you fulltime, wait until you get home :lol: if you really, really must clean then i have found the dust pan and silicon bristled brushes are best and lightest.

simon


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

how about the mrs?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Dyson handheld every time.


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Black and Decker Dustbuster Pivot Handheld Cleaner. This was the one for our mh,gets in all the nooks & crannies without getting tangled up in wires. Don't know about dogs hairs,but it does remove my hair from the rugs.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Agree with Dyson Handheld. We bought 2 last year from John Lewis for £85 each, shop around and you may get them at this price. Only down side is that the batt only lasts for 6 minutes, but how much do you need to do  . This is due to it being very powerful.

We had a JCB before which cost £50 - utter RUBBISH

Andy


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*advice aout the best portable cleaner*

we looked at the dyson portable hand held cleaner last week and i think tesco are doing a special offer on them


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Dyson for us, it works brilliantly for the van, one charge does the whole floor area thoroughly. 

Only downside is we have it mounted indoors as it is so good we use it for the stairs in the house where it is uch easier to use than our normal Dyson (which is also excellent but heavy to use on stairs).

Strongly recommend we have tried various other "hand-helds" and this one did it for us - Argos allowed us to try out each and then reject it before settling on Dyson. Have had it for 2 years now - since they were first launched.

Do shop around - there are offers from some dealers. We have thought about buying a second battery but have not needed it so have not bought one - the charge lasts for most clean-ups and it recharges quickly.


----------



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

I got mine from here

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Dyson-Outlet

Dyson's Ebay shop

The refurbished ones are what the shops have returned with a fault but are put right by Dyson themselves. Good after sales service too.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

SWMBO with a dustpan and brush.
Gerry


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

taildj said:


> I am seeking to purchase a portable vacuum cleaner for the motorhome. We need one capable of picking up dog hairs etc. Does anyone have any particular recommendations? We need one with a bit of umph.


We have one of these from Lakeland Plastics.
http://www.lakeland.co.uk/hand-held-turbo-vac/F/C/cleaning-protecting/product/1441/pgs/24
Works well, 230V, no bag, light and has a short hose with brush and fine nozzle. Rather noisey though. Service from Lakeland plastics is excellent they sent us a replacement drive band free by next post. 
Brian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dyson*

Hi

I have a Dyson hand held thing - it is the bees knees. The battery lasts over 5 minutes on a full charge and is usually enough to fettle the carpets etc.

You can also get some nozzles and extra attachments etc.

Russell


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi, I have just brought the Dyson Hand held Car and Boat 12v hoover, it is the same as the others, but you can also charge it 12v.

Well I am disappointed the battery only lasted 2.30 minutes, I rang Dyson to say I wanted to return it they said fine, didnt even ask why. When I told her I said I understand that there are a lot of complaints about the battery not lasting the alloted 6 minutes time. I know it sucks well, but not long enough for the amount it costs. Well anyhow she sent me a new battery today, I charged it up for 6 hours and this one lasted all of 2 minutes. So I am sending it back, research starts again, I may just get a cheap one to see me through my winter holiday, because I have put my carpet back in the motorhome for some warmth.

Frustrated or what

kind regards Pat


----------



## 116054 (Aug 27, 2008)

Good quality sellotape wound inside out around your fingers is the best way of removing dog hairs from your seats.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well we use a dirt devil with a bag, as it was given to us. but my advice is so long as it has a rotating brush to grab the hair etc then any model will do.
I would buy from a supermarket as their return polices are without doubt good.and it is cheaper.

cabby


----------



## mearscat (Jan 19, 2008)

We have purchased a Dyson Animal and tried it out at home before taking it on the road (soon) and you can do a lot in 6 minutes. Having had several hand held vacs over the years we are very impressed with the Dyson as it picks up the hairs from our long haired cat, food dropped by grand kids.


----------

